# iPod, chaine HiFi et recharge par le Dock...



## XavH (19 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Je suis à la recherche d'une minichiane pour brancher mon iPod (video, 30Go). Il existe un petit nombre de chaînes avec Dock intégré, mais je me demande s'il ne serait pas aussi simple et économique d'acheter indépendamment : une chaîne avec entrée USB, et un Dock iPod.
La question que je me pose : l'iPod va-t-il se recharger et la musique va-t-elle passer par cette connexion ? Quelqu'un a-t-il fait l'expérience ?
Je viens d'avoir un technicien Apple... qui n'y connaissait rien ! Il m'a conseillé de brancher l'iPod avec la connexion audio-jack (c'est bon, je le fais depuis des années !), et indiqué que la gestion par l'USB serait probablement impossible...
Merci d'avance de vos expériences, conseils...
Xav


----------

